# dovetail fixture set



## john n (Mar 7, 2009)

I have a dovetail fixture set(craftsman), that calls for a 1/4" dovetail bit No. 9 2553. Where can I locate one? Can't find it on sears website.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

*Welcome!!*

Welcome to Router Workshop. Yes you can. I believe that they will take the set-up that uses nuts to hold them. They should be able to get them from the Sears store as well. 



http://www.searspartsdirect.com/part...t/index. 

Eagle has them also. Ill Will check that out a minute

400-1419 10-PIECE BRASS TEMPLATE GUIDE KIT $34.99


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI John

You may want to read the manual one time, I'm almost sure it calls for a 1/4" shaft dovetail bit with a 1/2" wide 14deg. dovetail bit...that you can find at almost any woodworkers supply store 


====






john n said:


> I have a dovetail fixture set(craftsman), that calls for a 1/4" dovetail bit No. 9 2553. Where can I locate one? Can't find it on sears website.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

*Sorry*

Thanks Bob, I missed that one. Sorry John, I read it again, and read it wrong


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums John.


----------



## john n (Mar 7, 2009)

It's
a bit for cutting 1/4' dovetails, and yes it has a 1/4" shank . Thanks 

john n


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

The set below will do the trick and you will have all the dovetail bits you will need,the ones below are a bit longer than the norm and that a real plus.


http://cgi.ebay.com/16-pc-1-4-Shank...Z50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l126



=======



john n said:


> It's
> a bit for cutting 1/4' dovetails, and yes it has a 1/4" shank . Thanks
> 
> john n


----------

